# Sunday 4 November Southport Broadwater



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Where; Southport Amateur Fishng Club beside the Southport Pool

Sunday 4 November and will be in the form of an early morning fish on the Broadwater commencing at 06:00 followed by a Sign On commencing at the Club House from 10:30 and a free BBQ /Sausage Sizzle commencing at 12:00. In order to comply with the Host Club's Licencing requirements, all alcohol consumed on the premises must be purchased on the premises, so unfortunately there is no BYO available. Beer and soft drinks will be available at very competitive prices on the day.

All interested parties are invited to attend and are under no obligation to join. Our intent is to keep the organisation as low key as possible to avoid the usual "stuff" that goes with Clubs. Rather than having a President and Office bearers we have appointed a number of "Volunteers" to handle certain roles. For those intending to join our paddle on the 4th, please feel free to contact Gerard ( Shoey ) on 0414 868 123 and for any-one with queries regarding membership, my # is 0421 356 236.

Looking forward to meeting more of you on the day.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be there.

What is the address of where we are meeting fishbrain?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ben,
Across from Craigs shop next to Southport pool.
Brad


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Ben

The entrance to the park is on Nind Street, Southport,which is off Marine Parade I think :?

You will be able to drive straight up to the ramp through the park,where we would be launching I imagine. The ramp is behind the Swimming Pool complex and the Southport fishing Club building is the yellowy double storey building in the grounds there.

Its pretty easy to find, there are lights on that intersection into the park,

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be there, I've got a leave pass
I hope this helps


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That's it ol' mate I will see you there.
Cheers Brad


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am hoping to be down there about 4.30


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah - I will be starting early. Strong winds predicted during the day.

Anyone taking VHF - if so what channel?

Anyone got a specific plan for fishing, ie Seaway - broadwater islands or marinas?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ummm yeah, I'm a bit drunk and not sure if I will make it. Depends if I think I can drove in the morning....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Brad

Sorry didnt make it, 

Heart said yes, body told me no, just too tired this morning,

Hope it all went well for you 

Cheers


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Sel ,
Fishing wasn' t so great, blustry NE winds there were a few fish caught I think everybody was happy back at the clubhouse having a beer ,bbq & a chat looking out over the Broadwater.
Brad


----------

